# Benutzerverwaltung / Rechteverwaltung php / mysql



## herzklopfen (16. September 2003)

Hallo Forum,

nun ist es soweit. Ich möchte eine eigene Benutzer- und Rechteverwaltung mit hilfe von PHP / MYSQL realisieren.

Ich habe mir dazu folgende Tabellen angelegt (Symbolisch)

datentabelle01
datentabelle01_id
datentabelle01_name
...

datentabelle02
datentabelle02_id
datentabelle02_name
...

könnten ein paar mehr tabellen sein.

fuer die benutzerverwaltung:

user
user_id
user_name
...

rechte
rechte_id
rechte_name
...

Ziel sind folgende Benutzergruppen

administratoren, die alles dürfen
operatoren die die datensicherung durchführen dürfen aber keine Rechte
teamleiter, die Lese- und Schreibrechte für Teammitglieder innerhalb der Teamtabellen vergeben können

und User, die bestimmte tabellen lesen und füllen können (in meinem Fall einen Kassiervorgang oder waren ins Lager buchen.

Die User sollen nur die eigenen buchungen sehen können, aber auf alle daten der tabelle 1 (Artikeltabelle) lesend zugreifend.

ich suche: php tutorials, Bespielscripte aus anderen projekten, codinghilfe.

das tutorial von Patrick Kamin habe ich mir zu gemüte geführt  schön wären ein paar praktische tabellen, beispiele scripte. Vielleicht purzelt ja auch ein Umfangreiches Tutorial raus?

herzklopfen


----------



## boelkstoff (16. September 2003)

naja ich weiß nicht wieviel ahnung du von php hast, aber wie wäre es wenn DU erstmal EINFACH anfängst und dann das projekt ausbaust?
Ich meine Du willst hier gleich das ultimative projekt machen .

Mach doch erstmal deine siete mit login und so das man auf den nachfolgeseiten eingeloggt sein muss!
Dann kannst Du dir ja ein rechtesystem überlegen z.B. anhand von binaeren zahlen und xor.


----------



## Slater (16. September 2003)

ich habe mal etwas ähnliches programmiert. Ich habe für jedes Recht, dass es gibt, bei der User-Tabelle eine Spalte gemacht. Wenn er das Recht hat, bekommt er eine 1, wenn nicht eine 0. Dann musst du halt mit if/else arbeiten.
if ($ausgabe[LeseRecht] == "1") {
print "blablabla";
}
else {
print "Du hast keine Lese-Rechte...";
}
etc...

Bei den Buchungen würde ich die User_ID einfügen. Somit kannst du bei der Abfrage seiner Buchungen folgendes machen -> SELECT FROM Buchungen WHERE USER_ID='$User_ID'...

aber zuerst würde ich mal klein anfangen, denn man merkt, dass du viele Zusammenhänge noch nicht ganz siehst...

Slater

[EDIT]
ops, zu spät 
[/EDIT]


----------



## Tim C. (16. September 2003)

Ich würde dir empfehlen für die Rechte jedem User IN der Usertabelle an sich einen Rechteschlüssel zu vergeben, dieser setzt sich aus der Addition verschiedener EInzelrechte zusammen. 
Nähere dazu kannst du hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials119693.html nachlesen.


----------



## boelkstoff (16. September 2003)

genau so hab ich das auch gemacht!
halt binät
das heisst wenn ich z.B. 7 habe ist das ja 
111 binär
und jede stelle stellt jetzt ein anderes recht dar, wenn jemand eine 1 hat hat er diees und wenn er eine null hat dann hat er es nicht!

wenn möglich sollte am ende EINE spalte für das recht da sein und diese zahl der session gespeichert werden (nicht im cookie)


----------

